# Piper hass developed a strange and annoying habit! lol



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok last week i rehomed a 4 n half month old kitten, she's brilliaant, plays with my kids and stuff, but the last 2 day's she has started using my fire place as a litter tray :nono: . My fire's coal/wood and get's very dusty and is almost impossible to keep dust free for long without hooverin every time i poke the fire. until she and my other cat Oscar get on and can be unsupervised in the house together she has a tray in the living room and his is in my spare room  you all know oscar ate rat poison so he's had to be kinda quarentined to one room the last fortnight so i could check his tray and eating habit's so once he's all ok and they kinda get on lol im planning on taking one tray away if they'll use a tray together i'll put it in the cupboard in the hall for them. any tip's on how to get her to stop using my fire place s a litter tray LOL. Oscar's never done this so i have no idea what the appeal is to piper LOL  .com


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

clean the fire place out and stick the cat litter tray in there - she'll get the message :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Laura21 (Apr 5, 2011)

i had the same problem with one off my cats but mine was not a fireplace thank god  but mine was behind my tv alls i did was tap her nose with the tip off my finger not hard and also shout no. :nono: and started too let her out more and she never did it agen


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> clean the fire place out and stick the cat litter tray in there - she'll get the message :tongue_smilie:


lol I CAN'T fit the tray down the side LOL i have a woo burning stove with only about aa 12 inch gap beside it hehe i've sat it sight next to it! for now she's behaving an using her tray 

i tried clapping my hands but she ignored me, whats your opinion on click training?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol putting it right next to would be my next idea :tongue_smilie:

Maybe she likes the soft sooty ashes - could always try sweeping it out and into the tray if she starts up again.

Glad she's being a good girl for now though :001_smile:


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, so i've just told her off 3 times in a row, for going to go poo on the fire LOL, she seems to be ok for peeing in her tray as i've just watched her, why doesnt she wnna poo in her tray LOL im stumped!


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

quequeg1988 said:


> ok, so i've just told her off 3 times in a row, for going to go poo on the fire LOL, she seems to be ok for peeing in her tray as i've just watched her, why doesnt she wnna poo in her tray LOL im stumped!


Is Piper ok now...been really worried about her..you didnt post on your other thread ?


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

so far so good, i get the result's from her blood's back on friday, could be before that  i've put the fire guard up to stop her getting to her poop spot, she did one in the tray LOL


----------

